# Meguiars #80 series polishes



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

All these polishes are bodyshop safe as the glazes are water based not oil based. They consist of (in order of diminishing abrasivness - lowest first)

#81 Hand polish (non abrasive)
#82 Swirl free polish (3/10)
#80 Speed glaze (4/10)
#83 Dual action cleaner polish-DACP (6/10)

According to the megs website all the above abrasive polishes can be used by hand/D/A polisher (PC) or rotary buffer.

In my opinion these products are primarily designed for rotary use but also work well with a porter cable polisher. I have come to this opinion after talking to pugoman off this web site who informed me that when used with a rotary these polishes 'step' up into the next league - much like AG srp does when used with a porter cable.

I have also found removal to be much easier after using a 4 inch pad on the pc as this was able to break down the polish more effectivly (as a rotary would) thus aiding removal.

Anyway down to the polishes themselves

*Firstly #81 hand polish. *

This is a very rich glaze, second only to #7 show car glaze but a lot easier to use. The polish leaves a very wet look and will fill minor paint defects. I feel it has gone out of fashion somewhat when compared to say clearkote VM or RMG, however its up their with the best!.

This can be applied by hand using the wipe on/wipe off method (wowo) method or worked in a little by pc on either a blue sonus sfx/das pad or meguiars yellow/beige soft buff foam pads. Use a speed of around 3. Remember you are not polishing more 'glazing' and the product does not have to be broken down. The glaze is very easy to remove and as an inbetween stage before waxing will not add too much time to your detail. If you haven't tried this before I can thoroughly recommend it.

*Next up #82 swirl free polish.*

This light abrasive polish does not contain fillers unlike its 'sister' polish #9 which shares the same abrasive level. Therefore it is removing only not removing and 'filling' paint defects. This polish is best used on a polishing pad such as the sonus das green or sfx white or meguiars yellow pad. Start the polish off on speed one and progress to speed 5-6. This polish does need to be worked in very well for easy removal. The polish does not like being used on a hot panel or in direct sunlight as it just drys and gums up the pad. Polish until you can barely see any left but do not allow to dry. If you find this polish hard to remove it hasn't broken down properly i.e. its not doing its job. Choice is to buff for longer or switch to a 4 inch pad which will increase work rate and break the polish down faster. In my experience you don't need to use alot of this polish. Once the pad is primed a small dab is more than enough. Apply too much and you will be working it in/breaking it down for ever.

*#80 speed glaze. *

This contains polishing oils (mild fillers) as well as an abrasive rating of 4/10. In terms of its use follow the instructions for #82. This is my 'go to ' light polish. Very nice indeed.

Lastly #83 DACP

DACP consists of abrasive paint cleaners and a rich polish (glaze). Whilst rated 6/10 it doesn't feel gritty like poorboys ssr2.5 which is also a 6/10. On darker colours this should be followed up with a lighter plish to remove marring, on lighter colours you can get away without using a lighter polish. DACP is best used with a cutting or light cutting pad but I have used it succsesfully on a polishing pad to deal with swirls on a red car when I didn't have the time to follow up with a lighter polish to remove marring that a cutting pad could have caused.

#83 has a nice marzipan smell to it and is creamy white in colour. I find that in contrast to #80 and #82 you actually need a fair old bit of DACP on the pad as it tends to dry slightly faster. Work in the shade and break the product down using a speed around the 5 mark. Again switching to a 4 inch pad will break the abrasives down a lot faster and if done proeprly DACP is extremly easy to wipe off.

Becasue all these products require working in very well shade and a cool panel is always recommeded. You may find it easier to start with a speed of 3-4 to really work the product in without drying it out and then move up to a speed of 5-6 for the final passes.

Keep your arms speed slow. An inch a second is needed to properly break down the abrasives and maybe even many overlaps. If the product is hard to remove it hasn't been worked in properly and if its drying to fast the pc speed may be too fast.

You may need to do a few passes of each product to get the best from it, Rememebr Meguiars products are quite mild (despite the ratings above) For example poorboys ssr2.5 will remove swirls fatser than DACP but DACP will eventually produce the same result.

This light blue clio was hit with DACP and a light cutting pad and not followed up with a less abarsive polish. (VM was used but as a glaze only)










This red car was hit with DACP on a polishing pad, had a cutting pad been used it may have needed to be followed up with a lower grade abrasive










#81 hand polish










#80 speed glaze on left half of bonnet


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

another goodun brazo.....but i feel only only in your hands will i become a tru Jedi ( pc 7424 lightsabre hopefully on its way


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have often wondered about a couple of those products, but now I know.

Excellent!! Well done.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good write up, i love megs #80 used with my pc


----------



## daz463 (Oct 28, 2005)

Useful information, I've recently gone back to using #80 after trying other products. Forgot how good it was. I do want to try #83 at some point as well.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got #82 and #83 sitting here, was going to try #83 on a polishing pad to attack some swirls on my car, still very wary about using an orange light cutting pad on my car for fear of getting it wrong!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^TBH Rob I doubt that you would get it wrong, I was initially wary about using the orange pad but gave it a go and found it was only slightly better than the polishing pad with a yellow cutting pad being good but you would still struggle to mess the paint up.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> I've got #82 and #83 sitting here, was going to try #83 on a polishing pad to attack some swirls on my car, still very wary about using an orange light cutting pad on my car for fear of getting it wrong!!!


if your paint is like mine then #83 would hardly touch the finish, you would really struggle to damage your paint with it


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

What a great review...



Julz


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I really like the Meguiar's 80 series polishes as well. I've got 80, 82, 83, 84 and 85 and they're all good to work with, although 83 can be quite tricky and on some paint it won't do a damn thing!

Out of all of them 80 is probably my favourite (hence I bough a gallon of it) as it leaves a really deep gloss, although 82 is good for leaving a nice clear finish which I find can really make metallics pop.

I've also used 84 with a PC, even though Meg's suggest you don't with great results.

Ben


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

juli_harris said:


> What a great review...
> 
> 
> 
> Julz


Its been on the megs board for at least 2 months!


----------

